# My first drive



## dreaminmini (Nov 11, 2009)

This past Sunday I was so thrilled to be able to finally see my mare take her first drive. I was so proud of her and it was still very early on in her training I was pretty proud of her progress. There is still work to be done but there is lots of promise there. She is taking everything in stride and not spooky or silly at all. (Sorry, but I'm a proud mommy) Please keep in mind that these are very early days in her training, so please be kind in your comments. Constructive criticism is fine.

This is Lori (Milo Minis) driving Fleur












Then to my surprise and excitement I was able to take a short spin myself. I was over the moon. I can't wait to drive again next Sunday.











Thanks for looking.


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Nov 12, 2009)

She looks like she is doing great



And how great that you got to drive her too! Keep us posted on her progress.


----------



## Krazee bout Kasspur (Nov 12, 2009)

What fun!  Looks like a gorgeous day too.

Not critisizing...just curious about your floorboards there. Perhaps an equine did some "rearranging"?





Lori


----------



## REO (Nov 12, 2009)

Whooo Hoooo She's coming right along! No wonder you're excited!


----------



## Champ (Nov 12, 2009)

Congratulations on your first drive!!

Can I make a suggestion, it looks like the cart isn't quite balanced right....you seem to be leaning back so you don't look level.


----------



## Kendra (Nov 12, 2009)

Congratulations!! That very first "real" drive with a new horse is one of my favorite things ever!


----------



## disneyhorse (Nov 12, 2009)

Whooo hoo! There is nothing like taking that first successful drive! How fun!

I also agree that cart looks very uncomfortable for your horse... it looks like the driver is tipping backwards, and although the shafts are fairly level, looks to be putting a lot of pressure on the horse's bellyband. Switching out carts will probably make your horse a LOT more comfortable and happy about her new job.

Have fun!

Andrea


----------



## dreaminmini (Nov 12, 2009)

Krazee bout Kasspur said:


> What fun! Looks like a gorgeous day too.
> Not critisizing...just curious about your floorboards there. Perhaps an equine did some "rearranging"?
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! Not sure who that was. It wasn't my mare tho.



This is the first few drives training cart and it's actually quite sturdy and fairly light. I do have my own easy entry that is awaiting some new tires and then we will be right and ready.


----------



## dreaminmini (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I am so in love with her and very excited about her driving. Her daddy Lucky Hart's Be Bob N' Baby and her grandpa is Little Kings Buck On Broadway. So we are hoping for some good things!



We will have to see what she does next spring and summer. But I will love her no matter what!!

I also meant to add that we did notice the cart and we are working on rebalancing it and also hoping my new tires come soon and I can stop borrowing for a change. LOL

Edited to make Lori's correction. My apologies.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Nov 12, 2009)

Yes those floorboards have been rearranged more than once.



That is my training cart for just starting horses and every once in a while they give a buck or a kick. Devon's little Miss Fashion is responsible for this last rearrangement - she is trying to relearn driving after Devon got her in a spot of trouble



She isn't fond of that nasty cart following her around. This is the reason I don't care for the flimsy metal grid they use for the floor of some carts - if a horse ever put its foot through that I would not want to see the result



The wood just breaks and flies back - no real harm done.

We are aware that the cart is not properly balanced for Fleur and Kim - it had been driven in by a different horse that required the seat being moved and I didn't get it moved back. I realized it when I went to get in but figured it wouldn't hurt for the short bit we were driving her here, it is better balanced for me than Kim, and Kim has been itching to see her drive! It would have been dark by the time we got the seat moved (you can see the long shadows in the pictures)





I think Kim meant to say _Little King's _Buck On Broadway is her grandsire


----------



## candycar (Nov 13, 2009)

No criticism from me



I'm glad you finally got your wish! I'm new to driving also and still remember how fun and sometimes rushed that first drive is! You are so lucky to have a trainer! All the tweeking can be done by someone who knows what's needed. Keep it up and have fun!


----------



## LAZY J MINIS (Nov 14, 2009)

DON'T GRIPE ABOUT THE TRAINING CART. YOU SHOULD SEE THE ONE I DRIVE IN. IT HAS TO BE AT LEAST 20YRS OLD AND IS ALL STEEL EXCEPT THE SEAT THAT IS A BOARD ACROSS. IT ALSO HAS A BENT WHEEL,STILL WORKS AND LOTS OF FUN. FOR PRACTICE I LIKE IT FOR DODGER AS ONCE IN AWHILE HE HAS HIS HEAD WHERE HIS BUTT SHOULD BE. I HAVE TO AGREE THE FIRST DRIVE WAS AWSOME,AND IS STILL LOTS OF FUN.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Nov 14, 2009)

LAZY J MINIS said:


> DON'T GRIPE ABOUT THE TRAINING CART. YOU SHOULD SEE THE ONE I DRIVE IN. IT HAS TO BE AT LEAST 20YRS OLD AND IS ALL STEEL EXCEPT THE SEAT THAT IS A BOARD ACROSS. IT ALSO HAS A BENT WHEEL,STILL WORKS AND LOTS OF FUN. FOR PRACTICE I LIKE IT FOR DODGER AS ONCE IN AWHILE HE HAS HIS HEAD WHERE HIS BUTT SHOULD BE. I HAVE TO AGREE THE FIRST DRIVE WAS AWSOME,AND IS STILL LOTS OF FUN.


I have another one that sounds somewhat similiar to yours - it's safe but not even as pretty as this one. I reserve it for the ones that I just know are going to give it a going over. I have had first drives on a LOT of horses and it is always a thrill to get them there!


----------



## dreaminmini (Nov 14, 2009)

It's drive number 2 tomorrow. I can't wait!!!


----------



## dreaminmini (Nov 16, 2009)

Well, we went for my 2nd drive with Fleur today. I arrived to find that Fleur is now much happier with her bit and is now very quiet with her mouth (thank you, Lori) Also, you guys will notice that the cart is now properly balanced for her now as well.



We actually went for a tour down the concession road this afternoon. Fleur had been down a few times before but it was my first time with her. I was a little bit nervous going as I am used to my very steady gelding who is awesome and nothing seems to faze him. But this is about learning to trust my new driving partner. We had a great time!



She was very good and only scooted a couple of times when cars went past but that may have been more my fault as I tensed a little as they passed. Anyway the "scoot" only lasted a couple of strides and she came back to a walk super quick. She walks right out and I was enjoying it. On the way back we had a little trot through the field and she can move and it felt like we were floating. I can't wait to see what she is like with more miles and fine tuning! Sorry to gush but I am still bathing in my afterglow. Thanks for listening and looking.

These pics were taken while I was warming up and waiting for Lori to harness her horse so we could head off down the road.


----------



## Krazee bout Kasspur (Nov 16, 2009)

Awesome!!! Keep those pics coming!


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Nov 17, 2009)

Congratulations!! It's an awesome feeling to get one going successfully, but I know Lori's been there, done that many, many times!

She looks great, keep us updated on her progress.


----------



## ShaunaL (Nov 17, 2009)

Congratulations! Your smile says it all and she looks very content in her new job



I bet she is a pretty mover, I have a Buck on Broadway daughter and she can MOVE.

Keep the pics coming!!


----------



## MiLo Minis (Nov 18, 2009)

ShaunaL said:


> Congratulations! Your smile says it all and she looks very content in her new job
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I HAVE started quite a few horses now and it is that smile you see on Kim's face that makes each and every one of them so satisfying.

Miss Fleur is very much a princess but I am happy to say that she REALLY seems to love the work! And she sure can trot pretty - very much like her National Grand Champion Pleasure driving sire, Be Bob'n Baby, owned by Mary Ann Bartkewich in Manitoba. I think you will see a lot of Kim and Fleur in the show ring next summer!


----------



## Amy (Nov 21, 2009)

Congratulations -- a picture is worth a 1000 words & kim's smile says it all.

Are you coming to the Holstein parade with Lori this year ??


----------



## dreaminmini (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks Amy. Yes, I am looking forward to the Holstein parade.




This will be our first time for the parade. Lori has told us how much fun it is and I think it's great with all non-motorized vehicles. Not sure who we will drive and Garnet will be walking Duke, his yearling. I actually watched last years parade, someone put a youtube video up, looks like a great time. Hopefully we'll see you there.


----------

